# Meine Neuen



## kwoddel (24. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte auch mal meine Neuen vorstellen 






  und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sowie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und ich lass mich mal überraschen was aus denen wird 


Tschöööö und bis dann kwoddel

www.kois-fuer-kenner.de


----------



## Doris (24. Mai 2005)

Hi Kwoddel
Haste die von den Mumien mitgebracht ?   

Mal Spaß beiseite, MIR gefällt der erste noch am Besten.
Ist ein wirklich hübscher


----------



## Thorsten (24. Mai 2005)

Solang die net so werden wie Du, besteht ja Hoffnung    

Nochmal, schöne Tiere...


----------



## kwoddel (24. Mai 2005)

Thorsten was meinste damit ?? so schön oder was


----------



## Rambo (30. Mai 2005)

mir gefällt nr 2 am besten  wüsche viel spass bei den neuen bewohnern!


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Mai 2005)

nr 2 sieht genau aus wie ein liebling aus meinem teich. nr 1 schaut auch sehr nice aus. nummer 3 naja .hehe


----------

